# Best fresh PC



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Wanting to add a box of pc's to my stock and looking for recommendations on whats smoking good fresh off the truck. Like the Monte 4 profile and had a Punch margarita that was nice. Sad to say i have small amount of experience with pc's....


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Bolivar would be my choice.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Wanting to add a box of pc's to my stock and looking for recommendations on whats smoking good fresh off the truck. Like the Monte 4 profile and had a Punch margarita that was nice. Sad to say i have small amount of experience with pc's....


SCdH El Principes are pretty tasty.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> SCdH El Principes are pretty tasty.


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Boli's need a little rest, but these are great fresh off the truck!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: Boli's need a little rest, but these are great fresh off the truck!


We are "in the know" on these babies.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

What do you like to smoke? whats your favorite profile? who cares what i say, what if i say Partagas Super Partagas? and you dont like that profile? if you like monte 4s, get monte 4s... 

you have been here since may 2006? maybe you should jump in a MAW/PIF and ask for fresh stuff? :2

BTW: sig II tubo...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> What do you like to smoke? whats your favorite profile? who cares what i say, what if i say Partagas Super Partagas? and you dont like that profile? if you like monte 4s, get monte 4s...
> 
> you have been here since may 2006? maybe you should jump in a MAW/PIF and ask for fresh stuff? :2
> 
> BTW: sig II tubo...


What my hairy palmed friend is trying to say is that without knowing your preferences, it is hard to make a recommendation. If we knew more about what you liked, we could provide better advice.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Boli PC is pretty tasty fresh.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I have VERY limited experience in the CC world, but I have a cab of PLPC from 07 and they are very enjoyable *to me* :2


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I have tried both the Boli PC and PLPC, '07's with about a week from the truck. Both were nice, but I could tell they will benefit from a month, 6 months, year...

This is my favorite vitola (for now). 

I have read Dustin's thread many times, and have been thinking lately how great it would be if some of the FOG's broke down just the PC's (recent releases) for us newer smokers, in a similar format.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

PLPCs are safe. You may want to grab a sampler to get a variety to judge for yourself.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ask six different guys...

If you like Montes, but don't want to get them , how about Diplomaticos? Personally, I think that the recent-production Dip 4s rock.

Or just get one of the other dozen marevas. None of them suck and you're going to want some of all of them anyway.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> What do you like to smoke? whats your favorite profile? who cares what i say, what if i say Partagas Super Partagas? and you dont like that profile? if you like monte 4s, get monte 4s...
> 
> you have been here since may 2006? maybe you should jump in a MAW/PIF and ask for fresh stuff? :2
> 
> BTW: _*sig II tubo*_...


Yup. The ones I have had were good, but I haven't had enough to become an expert.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Ask six different guys...
> 
> If you like Montes, but don't want to get them , how about Diplomaticos? Personally, I think that the recent-production Dip 4s rock.
> 
> Or just get one of the other dozen marevas. None of them suck and you're going to want some of all of them anyway.


While I think the Dip 4s and Monte 4s are two totally different flavor profiles, I agree with croatmod that the Dip 4s "rock".

He's smart. He knows stuff.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> While I think the Dip 4s and Monte 4s are two totally different flavor profiles, I agree with croatmod that the Dip 4s "rock".
> 
> He's smart. He knows stuff.


But is he old?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> But is he old?


Not as old as me. :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

SCdlH El Principe and Partagas Shorts are good off the truck and I can't think of anyone that ever said they sucked


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Many thanks for the input fellow gorillas! The choice has been made from your sage advise.First one to correctly guess my choice gets one from each box...:cb


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

El Principes and Shorts, eh?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

incorrect, sorry.....


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> incorrect, sorry.....


Damn it.:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Diplo 4's and Boli PC's?:tu


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

yayson said:


> SCdlH El Principe and Partagas Shorts are good off the truck and I can't think of anyone that ever said they sucked


Not to be snarky, but those are not PC's.

My suggestion is to get the monte 4's if you like them. The Diplo 4's are also very good, but it's preferable if your vendor selects the darkest wrappers they can find for you. I haven't been a fan of the Boli PC's. But, I would also suggest SLR PC's. An underrated, relatively unappreciated cigar that is easy on the pocketbook, is quite good, and easy to find with a few years on them already.

JM2C


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

try the fonsecas, very similar taste profile to the mc4. even better IMHO.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RG's are quite nice fresh.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I know you already made your decision, but I just wanted to chime in. Aside from the fact that it's largely dependent on your preferences, personal tastes, etc., I think the 07 BPCs are smoking *very* well (and I'm not a huge BPC person). 06 RG PCs are also smoking very well if you're a fan of that profile (which I am). 


OH ... and I think you got the BPC and the El Principes (even though the latter aren't technically PCs).


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

PLPC's and BPC's


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

RyJ Coronatas in Cedros are good fresh and the price is right.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

You got the Monti 4's and the PLPC's


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Saint Luis Rey - Serie A.... super smooth smoke right out of the box (Medium strength)

Vegas Robaina - Famosos......... very good (more full body)


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

my guess is Monte 4 and Boli PC

My favorite in that size range is the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (RASCC). They are the best fresh cigars I have ever smoked in my opinion.

Not to mention the price is right. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DBall said:


> my guess is Monte 4 and Boli PC
> 
> My favorite in that size range is the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (RASCC). They are the best fresh cigars I have ever smoked in my opinion.
> 
> Not to mention the price is right. :tu


I agree!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Saint Luis Rey - Serie A.... super smooth smoke right out of the box (Medium strength)
> 
> Vegas Robaina - Famosos......... very good (more full body)


Those are Corona Gordas and Hermoso No. 4s, respectively.



tandblov said:


> but it's preferable if your vendor selects the darkest wrappers they can find for you.


 You know, I'm not sure if I buy into the dark wrapper thing. A box of dark, oily cigars looks great, but I don't know that I enjoy them any more. In fact, I'd say that most of the best cigars I've had have had light, delicate wrappers, like the old el corojo, almost silky to the touch. Dunno. Just an observation.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd say the Boli PC.
Yes, I love aged Boli PCs as much as the next guy, but I love the fresh taste as well.:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

audio1der said:


> I'd say the Boli PC.
> Yes, I love aged Boli PCs as much as the next guy, but I love the fresh taste as well.:tu


The 07 Boli PC's are outstanding


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Wanting to add a box of pc's to my stock and looking for recommendations on whats smoking good fresh off the truck. Like the Monte 4 profile and had a Punch margarita that was nice. Sad to say i have small amount of experience with pc's....


I have a CAB of 07 PLPC's and I have been pleasantly surprised by the few I've smoked. Also, the Juan Lopez PC's have been smoking good as well IMHO.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

croatan said:


> You know, I'm not sure if I buy into the dark wrapper thing. A box of dark, oily cigars looks great, but I don't know that I enjoy them any more. In fact, I'd say that most of the best cigars I've had have had light, delicate wrappers, like the old el corojo, almost silky to the touch. Dunno. Just an observation.


You know, I've been hit/miss on dark wrappers myself. The '06 Cohiba Pyramides ELs are fairly dark, thin wrappers (supposedly aged 2 years) and the first one I had was less than stellar...not up to my expectations of even a regular Cohiba...might just be that it needs a few more years. However, on the flip side there's the Party PCEs. When a box showed up with very dark, veiny wrappers and I tried one fresh, it was God-awful...but with a year on them, they've become oily and absolutely delicious. Hands down my favorite cheap smoke. :dr

YMMV, and caveat emptor...

BTW: PLPC!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

tandblov said:


> Not to be snarky, but those are not PC's.


you snarky bastard 

you got PLPC and BPCs? Whatever you grabbed, enjoy


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

If you like the Partagas flavor profile then Partagas PC Especialles are great fresh. I just smoked the last of a box last night, that I'd had for less than 3 months and were late POS 2006 production. Very strong and spicy with sweet Partagas twang, gotta love that!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

well to me this question has been answered, although i haven't seen anyone mention the Ramon Allones pc's those are quite good. Rare But very very good.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Lots of great information, thanks guys! For better or worse. I went with .......



















Diplomatiocs #4 and SCDLH Principes Let the comments begin :mn :chk


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Diplomatiocs #4 and SCDLH Principes Let the comments begin


Nice choices.

I love Boli PCs as much as the next guy, but I'm always happy when I see newer smokers venturing out and trying new things. There's a whole great world of cigars out there beyond just Boli PCs and Party Shorts. :2


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I really like the Monte 4, Party Short, Boli pc and PLPC but was/am looking for a short smoke in the medium fill your mouth with sweet creamy smoke profile. That and this time of year a corona or robusto leaves me freezing or driving for miles( I smoke in the conv. on the freeway).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

croatan said:


> Nice choices.
> 
> I love Boli PCs as much as the next guy, but I'm always happy when I see newer smokers venturing out and trying new things. There's a whole great world of cigars out there beyond just Boli PCs and Party Shorts. :2


sh*t ... there's *more* out there? why didn't you tell me this earlier, James?!?! 

seriously, though, I'm with James on this -- good choices and way to move beyond the ol' standbys. I'm much more a fan of the cigars chosen than either BPC or PS, to be honest.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

croatan said:


> You know, I'm not sure if I buy into the dark wrapper thing. A box of dark, oily cigars looks great, but I don't know that I enjoy them any more. In fact, I'd say that most of the best cigars I've had have had light, delicate wrappers, like the old el corojo, almost silky to the touch. Dunno. Just an observation.


I generally agree with you croatan. I don't neccesarily agree that "dark and oily" wrappers are always preferable. In fact, I prefer lighter shade wrappers on 95% of the cigars I enjoy. The only two exceptions I can think of is the VR line and the Diplomatico line. For some reason, the lighter shaded wrappers of recent Diplo's, have lacked a certain flavor richness that the very same cigar with darker wrappers have in droves. For me, the darker the diplo, the better. With the VR, I have found that the best boxes of Famosos and Unicos I have had, had a dark wrapper. Perhaps is all a mental state, but something about a dark, chocolately colored wrapper seems to compliment the earthy cocoa and cedery flavors of the VR and really sets them off. Compared to their lighter shaded twins, I'll take the darker wrappers on these 2 marcas anyday.

Like I said, the rest of the time, I prefer lighter shade wrappers. The classic cuban shade grown wrapper is perfect, and why change perfection.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Coffee Grounds said:


> Saint Luis Rey - Serie A.... super smooth smoke right out of the box (Medium strength)
> 
> Vegas Robaina - Famosos......... very good (more full body)


Likes been said, not even close to PC's.

Should we start suggesting Churchills, Torpedos, and Double Coronas?!

:ss

:r


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

tandblov said:


> Likes been said, not even close to PC's.
> 
> Should we start suggesting Churchills, Torpedos, and Double Coronas?!
> 
> ...


I thought the questions was what is good right out of the box?


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

tandblov said:


> Likes been said, not even close to PC's.
> 
> Should we start suggesting Churchills, Torpedos, and Double Coronas?!
> 
> ...


you really are being a little snarky, read the original post


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

mash said:


> Bolivar would be my choice.


:tpd:


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DBall said:


> My favorite in that size range is the Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (RASCC). They are the best fresh cigars I have ever smoked in my opinion.
> 
> Not to mention the price is right. :tu


The couple that I have had from my Sept 07 box have been remarkably ready-to-go.

I was pleasantly surprised with the dynamics of a cigar that young


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

For me I find the best fresh PC to be the Bolivar, great flavor and generally minimal grassiness in them ROTT


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't read thru all the posts but Por Larranaga PC's have know to be excellent fresh.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Quint said:


> Didn't read thru all the posts but Por Larranaga PC's have know to be excellent fresh.


:tpd: I agree with that!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I really like the Monte 4, Party Short, Boli pc and PLPC but was/am looking for a short smoke in the medium fill your mouth with sweet creamy smoke profile. That and this time of year a corona or robusto leaves me freezing or driving for miles( I smoke in the conv. on the freeway).


A lot off topic:

I know Mark has invited you to join us in Stumptown to herf, so I look forward to meeting you when you accept the invitation. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Will definately have to make time to see how its done in Stumptown....


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have to say the Bolivar PC's are smoking very well.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I think Trini Reyes are fairly good fresh (I know, I know, they are perlas but my PC knowledge is fairly limited). I think it really depends on what other cigars you have in your collection. If you don't say have any of the more well known cigar brands in your humidor then monte #4s may be the logical choice.

My advice would be yes what is good fresh then consider what flavor profiles have you not experienced.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Boli pc all the way


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

tireiron said:


> I would have to say the Bolivar PC's are smoking very well.


Is that still your opinion? p Something else to consider doing...get 4 other friends who smoke and can afford a box. Buy 5 boxes and split them all into 5er's. Now you have one box with 5 different brands....do this for a year with all the different vitolas. Then think about buying for aging purposes....:2


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Is that still your opinion? p Something else to consider doing...get 4 other friends who smoke and can afford a box. Buy 5 boxes and split them all into 5er's. Now you have one box with 5 different brands....do this for a year with all the different vitolas. Then think about buying for aging purposes....:2


Fantastic idea... I'd be up for that for sure... :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DBall said:


> Fantastic idea... I'd be up for that for sure... :tu


:tpd:


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

DBall said:


> Fantastic idea... I'd be up for that for sure... :tu





Darrell said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Look at that...see how easy it is Fish :tu


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> :tpd:


Ooo, ooo, count me in!


----------

